
Ask HN: Seeking co-founder for tobacco cessation - somid3
Hi, I work in pharma and am looking to develop a tobacco cessation program as a personal project -- that is a program to help people to quit smoking. Today, the standard cessation programs have a 5% success rate, I am working on a program that studies show can have a 20% to 40% success rate.<p>My background is UC Berkeley bioengineer, MIT Sloan MBA. First engineer of biotech venture that raised over $50MM in VC funding. Many years of consumer product experiences at Samsung Innovations and Square, and recently in the healthcare and pharmaceuticals space. This is me -- www.linkedin.com&#x2F;in&#x2F;somid3<p>I am currently looking for 1-2 co-founders very passionate about tobacco cessation. If you&#x27;re interested please email me at somid3 [--at--] gmail [..dot..] com -- A bit about the market: currently 16% of Americans smoke -- thats about 40MM people. Every year 400K smokers die due to smoking side-effects. 70% of smokers wish to quit, and 12% of all smokers actually try to quit each year. Walgreens, J&amp;J, CVS, and many healthcare payers, large employers, and hospital systems have made smoke cessation one of their top of mind priorities..<p>Email me if interested.
======
stray
Do you have working software already?

~~~
somid3
nope

~~~
stray
Ok, before asking for help -- you need to develop your idea into a prototype.

It doesn't have to be polished or anything. But it does need to show the whole
app from the user's perspective -- so every screen, every data entry field,
etc.

You see, an idea by itself is nothing. But an idea with a rough prototype is
something.

And you need to have _something_ to charm people into joining your enterprise.

Something.

Anything.

~~~
somid3
Yep, I do. Its a hardware software program. The software is there, its just
not working fully.

~~~
stray
Very cool -- hope you find some cofounders!

And when you get it going, be sure to let me know because I smoke like a
chimney.

